# UKC Montreal show - 11-6-10



## Cynthadia (Oct 22, 2010)

This is the link to the UKC Montreal show on 11/6/10. YouTube - United Kennel Club November 6 2010 Sorry, but I couldn't figure out how to post the actual link.

Let me preface my post by stating the following:

(1) I do not wish this post to re-ignite the contoversy about showing in UKC versus AKC. 

(2) I was not present at the show, so my observations are gleaned solely from the video.

(3) I have never seen any of the dogs represented at the show and have no opinion of them whatsover.

(4) I assume that I may post a link to a public forum, such as Youtube, even though the video in question is copyrighted (at least I think it was).

My questions:

Are any of the exhibitors professional handlers in other venues (please don't name names)? If so, do UKC rules permit professional handlers to exhibit in UKC conformation events so long as they are registered with UKC as having an ownership interest in the dog? I am aware that UKC rules prohibit professional handlers from exhibiting dogs they do not own.

The outline of the dogs suggested to me that hairspray was used. I also attribute the possible use of hairspray to watching the exhibitors comb ear feathers, etc., but not touch the topknot or neck hair with a comb.

I did not observe the judge feeling for a foreign substance in any exhibit. Can anyone tell me differently?

Is it unusual to see a UKC show where no exhibits are shown in a sporting trim?

Can anyone who was present at the 11-6-10 show speak firsthand to the use of hairspray or the use of professional handlers? 

If foreign substances and/or professional handlers were used, did anyone bring these practices to the attention of UKC? If so, and without naming names, what was UKC's position?

Lastly, if UKC is an acronym for any other kennel club or the person who posted the video meant CKC as in Canadian Kennel Club, then please ignore this post.

Thanks,

Cynthia


----------



## Mini-Mum (Oct 14, 2010)

Cynthia, the United Kennel Club, or Club Canin United Kennel, is a long standing all breed club in Quebec which holds Canadian Kennel Club-sanctioned events. 

From their website (www.ukc.ca):

_UNITED KENNEL CLUB HISTORY

In 1917 a group of Montreal women got together and founded The Ladies Kennel Club of Canada, which still exists today under a different name - The United Kennel Club.

The LKC was incorporated under Federal Charter in 1929. In 1964 it was decided to admit male members and changed its name to The United Kennel Club.

The Ladies Kennel Club's first show was held at the Hunt Club Kennels in May 1917, with proceeds going to the Montreal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (SPCA).

Over the years the shows have outgrown various sites such as the Hussars' Armoury and The Town of Mount Royal Arena until, in 1975 the huge downtown Place Bonaventure became the scene of our member-run November  Montreal International Dog Show. Keeping with tradition each year proceeds from the show are given to charitable organizations. Over the years well over $300,000 has been donated to The Canadian Guide Dogs For The Blind; Various animal shelters and The Quebec School of Veterinary Medicine in Ste Hyacinthe to name a few. In 1994 a special project was undertaken and the entire proceeds from our 1994 shows went to provide the initial funding for the Best Friends Foundation and to a Montreal Hospice called La Maison du Parc.

Besides holding our annual shows and obedience trials the Club also has a Yellow Pages telephone listing to give information to the public. We also have show training classes, a yearly heart worm testing clinic and from time to time hold Sanction Matches and Seminars besides holding our regular meetings. Our members are also very active in helping out at the spay/neuter clinics that we fund._


----------



## Cynthadia (Oct 22, 2010)

"In 1917 a group of Montreal women got together and founded The Ladies Kennel Club of Canada, which still exists today under a different name - The United Kennel Club.

The LKC was incorporated under Federal Charter in 1929. In 1964 it was decided to admit male members and changed its name to The United Kennel Club."


Thanks, Mini, for clearing that up. I had no idea whatsoever that the United Kennel Club in Canada was a different entity than the United Kennel Club in the states. Now that you've told me, my post makes absolutely no sense. 

That means that there's no reason for anyone to respond to my original post.

Thanks again,

Cynthia


----------

